

Y Combinator - Advice for applicants. (from Mixwit, Winter 08) - hwork
http://blog.mixwit.com/2008/04/04/y-combinator-advice-for-applicants/

======
carterschonwald
I feel like the core idea is pursue your passions intensely and revel in any
opportunity to do so. But maybe I'm over simplifying

------
lux
Haha, awesome post! Indeed, acceptance or no, hopefully we're all in this to
start startups, not just on condition of YC's approval. It does sound like a
totally amazing and unique experience though, and honestly what seems coolest
about it is the community aspect.

~~~
wanorris
Yes -- if you're serious about starting your own business, you will never need
anyone's approval or permission (except your wife's, if applicable!).

The community part of YC would indeed be cool, but personally, I'm going to
start my company without YC. Moving across the country for 3 months isn't
really practical after you have a wife and kids.

But the process is more are or less the same -- you just need to look for a
community of peers and mentors yourself, if you can find them. And you need to
work even harder to get yourself noticed by people who can fund you.

------
bigv586
I love how he basically repeats his YC advice for his non-YC advice. He makes
the point very well.

~~~
redorb
yeah; it seemed very beautiful, didn't it?

~~~
yters
It's a beautiful idea that what we most love to do is what we most morally
should do.

